# Woma a little different



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is a pic of an adult Pilbara woma that has a slightly unusual black hue to it head that is normally absent in adults found around here. Its ventral area displays strong black pigmentation through it as well.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2007)

Very unusual looking.

I hope you kept that one.


----------



## MAVTOR (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks unreal


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 23, 2007)

I can see a new line developing.........."Fuglys"


----------



## scorps (Nov 23, 2007)

hes cool


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 23, 2007)

Here a better look at the haed


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2007)

Hybrid......I mean natural intergrade at the point where both species seem to meet up there.


----------



## ando611 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like a rotten banana


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 23, 2007)

Very unusual Dave 
do you think it could be woma and BHP mating in the wild ,
??
cheers 
Roger


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 23, 2007)

OMG it's mated with an Inland Taipan!!!! :lol: ..............weird.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 23, 2007)

ando611 said:


> Looks like a rotten banana



I was just thinking it looked like a banana :lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 23, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> I can see a new line developing.........."Fuglys"



HAHAHAHA...
You said what I was thinking. 
I don't think it's that great.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 23, 2007)

If I was you thenothing, I would be changing fruit stores.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 23, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> If I was you thenothing, I would be changing fruit stores.



:lol::lol::lol:

Maybe I should keep going there for the same reason


----------



## pugsly (Nov 23, 2007)

Im with Ramsayi too... 

Not a fan, definately something different though thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## sid94 (Nov 23, 2007)

chek what it is boy or girl and chek for bugs see if u can breed it with the other woma
pythons. 'i don't know if u can do that proberly not


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2007)

sid94 said:


> chek what it is boy or girl and chek for bugs see if u can breed it with the other woma
> pythons. 'i don't know if u can do that proberly not



:shock:


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 23, 2007)

Yuck I agree looks like a rotten banana


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2007)

Say what now ?



sid94 said:


> chek what it is boy or girl and chek for bugs see if u can breed it with the other woma
> pythons. 'i don't know if u can do that proberly not


----------



## Ryan93 (Nov 23, 2007)

that is one sweet lookin pilbara woama. I didnt know there where pilbara woamas i only thought it was the Tanimai woama


----------



## Ryan93 (Nov 23, 2007)

yo boa isnt that a loss of liscence if someone catches you breeding a wild snake with a captive snake or so.


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2007)

Where did you hear that ? It certainly isn't the case.



Ryan93 said:


> yo boa isnt that a loss of liscence if someone catches you breeding a wild snake with a captive snake or so.


----------



## krusty (Nov 23, 2007)

very very nice,i love it.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 23, 2007)

I really like the colouring


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow that is ugly. FIrst thing i thought was intergrade with BHP when i saw it.


----------



## AnteUp (Nov 23, 2007)

Very different and striking, but not exactly my cup of tea. Nice find though


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm with Waruikazi - looks like a woma/BHP intergrade. Can this be done - has it been done before?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Unique animal but I can't really see any BHP in it at all.


----------



## SnakePower (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks all Woma to me, though I suppose it would be possible for a woma and bhp to breed together as they are both the same genus!!?? Aspidites!!

Defiitely very different, I would be hanging on to it to see how it bred back to another Pilbara woma!

Great find Dave!!


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2007)

Woma/BHP intergrades have been found before, or at least suspected as there is no real way of knowing if they are or not.


----------



## Australis (Nov 23, 2007)

boa said:


> Woma/BHP intergrades have been found before, or at least suspected as there is no real way of knowing if they are or not.





Besides colouration, what looks _A. melanocephalus_ about it to you Boa? 

Do you know of any legitimate information on _Aspidites_ natural intergrades
or just hearsay and anonymous opinions?
Or even what state/s these "intergrades" have been found/suspected.. etc etc..

Considering that "Diamond" you have,i thought you
might be a bit more open to variation


----------



## rockman (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL , Australis , would you like a bigger shovel to stir with ????


----------



## Renagade (Nov 23, 2007)

it is a bit ripe bannana looking isn't it. cool find... don't know if i like it tho


----------



## slacker (Nov 23, 2007)

I love womas... but that's pretty hideous 

Still, I'd rather that than a coastal, any day :lol:


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 23, 2007)

I quite like the look of him, different colouring and quite unique.


----------



## Fester (Nov 23, 2007)

Just on Woma colourations. My male Tanami did have the usual yellow coloured head, but as he gets older he is losing the yellow to become more darker, heading to a very dark brown. Is this usual for the Tanami's??


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 23, 2007)

A different view.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2007)

Very unusual, it certainly has a look of a Blackhead about it. I don't mind it.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 23, 2007)

i think it looks better, than the normal ones


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 23, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> A different view.
> 
> Cheers Dave


 

if i looked at that pic first and didnt' know anything else and had to say what species it was i'd probably say a blackhead

i didnt want to say an ugly balckhead but yeah its not ugly jsut if it were a black head it would be an ugly one


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 23, 2007)

Dave 
To me it realy does look like it has a BHP influrance in it, ,, AMAZING ,
i think you have found a hybrid , 
im only guessing of course , etc 
i wonder if this would occur in the wild very often, ??
congrats ,, for all your efforts working with reptiles in WA 
very interesting 
Roger


----------



## slacker (Nov 23, 2007)

That second photo certainly does have a bit of a BHP look about it :?


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 23, 2007)

After looking at the second pic, the head strikes me as being remarkably Liasis like! (Maybe I have had too many beers)


----------



## Retic (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, it looks obvious to me.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 23, 2007)

WOW thats weird


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 23, 2007)

I think his/her eyebrows just decided to go a bit north possibly like Bart Cummings eye caterpillars


----------



## yommy (Nov 23, 2007)

regardless dave top looking animal, the yellow through the belly and flanks is something else. 
I'd take it off your hands for you


----------



## aspidito (Nov 24, 2007)

A great find Dave, that is one cool looking woma


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd expect a sexually mature blackhead to eat a sexually mature woma. Yes, similar to the praying mantis, but i don't think there would be any sex.

-H


----------



## slacker (Nov 24, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> I'd expect a sexually mature blackhead to eat a sexually mature woma. Yes, similar to the praying mantis, but i don't think there would be any sex.
> 
> -H



lol.

Seriously though, that's a fair point. If in the overlapping regions of distribution the average, sexually mature size of one is greater than the other, you would expect the larger to regard the smaller animal as food rather than something with which to mate.

I would be very skeptical if someone was claiming to be in possession of an intergrade/hybrid, but by the same token I wouldn't consider it to be impossible (based on the ignorant assumption that because they're of the same genus, hybridisation would be possible).

Out of curiosity, couldn't DNA studies be performed to check whether such an animal is a 'pure' or otherwise?

Sorry, I think I've taken this a bit off-topic; I seem to excel at doing that :lol:


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

There is no reason to assume that everytime the 2 species met one would be food for the other, especially at breeding time when feeding takes a back seat to procreating.


----------



## slacker (Nov 24, 2007)

boa said:


> There is no reason to assume that everytime the 2 species met one would be food for the other, especially at breeding time when feeding takes a back seat to procreating.



I think there is reason to assume it, personally, considering they're both known reptile predators and would thus be likely (not certain!) to consider other reptiles of a smaller size, as food. Whether they _would _is another matter entirely and I'm certainly not saying they would or would not.


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats why I said it shouldn't be assumed it would happen EVERYTIME, it only needs to not happen once every 50 times they meet for a small intergrade population to occur. There is certainly no doubting that snake has an obvious BHP look about it.


----------



## slacker (Nov 24, 2007)

boa said:


> Thats why I said it shouldn't be assumed it would happen EVERYTIME, it only needs to not happen once every 50 times they meet for a small intergrade population to occur. There is certainly no doubting that snake has an obvious BHP look about it.



Agreed


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

There you go


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 24, 2007)

what if there was say a 10yr old mature woma and a 3 yr old just mature bhp? wouldnt their sizes be close?


----------



## slacker (Nov 24, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> what if there was say a 10yr old mature woma and a 3 yr old just mature bhp? wouldnt their sizes be close?



That would depend on a number of things, I imagine, particularly locality and the availability of food.

I won't claim to have a good knowledge of size variation between aspidites from different areas, or any knowledge at all, except that woma from the Tanami area are supposed to reach an average adult length of 4-5ft, which could be reached (if not exceeded) inside a year by a BHP if enough food were available.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 24, 2007)

Also, 
theres a scar on the neck that has developed black pigment just like wild black headed pythons ?
Dave have you seen black pigment in the scars of any other wild womas ? 
or do womas in your area get a dark redish brown coloured scars,?

plus the pattern is not the clean banded pattern we usually see in your womas ,

some how i think a male bhp would copulate with a female woma in breeding season without much encouragement , LOL


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

I was thinking that Roger, they would mate with a stick if it had the right smell 
The pattern along the back is typical BHP.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 24, 2007)

what a great looking snake, different but great. Hope you kept it.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 24, 2007)

boa said:


> I was thinking that Roger, they would mate with a stick if it had the right smell
> The pattern along the back is typical BHP.



They'd probably eat a stick if smelled right.


----------



## slacker (Nov 24, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> They'd probably eat a stick if smelled right.



lol and even if it didn't smell right, they'd probably give it a shot!


----------



## spongebob (Nov 24, 2007)

So what you guys are saying is it mated with a banana rather than eat it?


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 24, 2007)

Bob: Boa is saying this is giving credability to his controversial woma-banana hybrid project. I'm saying that it merely ate several bananas.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool..... Banana Womas to go with Honey Jungles!  Maybe Albino's could be called "Vanilla Carpets"? and black diamonds "Licorice allsorts" ..... Wow, all this food talk is making me hungry!

Interesting find, whichever way people look at it. To me it looks like a hybrid BHP/Woma but who knows!


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 24, 2007)

boa said:


> I was thinking that Roger, they would mate with a stick if it had the right smell
> The pattern along the back is typical BHP.


 
im stealing that! :lol:


----------



## Colhunter (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it is quite unique and a great find.I think you should hang on to it and maybe breed it, but if not just have a purely unique snake.I thought it wa fugly as in the first pic but I have changed my mind after seeing the second.I think it is wonderful, I like the look.Keep us updated.


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

Now IF it is in fact a natural intergrade or even a first generation natural hybrid and it is bred then what are the offspring ? More and more people seem to be coming around to the idea that it could be a woma/BHP then it does open a big can of worms. I must admit having seen the last photo I do like it, alot.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

My opinion is that this specimen is just a woma with an unusual amount of black pigment. This is based on scalation data e.g. ventral count of 297, sub-caudal count of 50.
These scale parameters are well within the normal numbers of ramsayi and there (so far) are no recorded over laps in both ventral, sub-caudal counts between both aspidites species. I do have pictures though of a very strange blackhead that many people genuinely believed to be a natural cross between both species. Unfortunately I never got the chance to do a scale count or send scale clippings away for DNA work before the specimen died. It was owned by a keeper from Broome and collected on Bore line road south of Sandfire.

Cheers Dave


----------



## indicus (Nov 24, 2007)

Dave; what sex is it?


----------



## Thor1 (Nov 24, 2007)

and did you keep it??


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

It is a male and yes, we still have it.


----------



## albino (Nov 24, 2007)

as we are talking about two different species, the term integrade seems ridiculous, hybrid is the only appropriate term, whether natural occurring or bred in captivity. nonetheless, i personally don't view the specimen as a hybrid. i think if the term is used so loosely, it lessens one's credibilty on really important subjects like diamonds.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 24, 2007)

Then what could we term an intergrade?


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 24, 2007)

nightowl said:


> Cool..... Banana Womas to go with Honey Jungles!  Maybe Albino's could be called "Vanilla Carpets"? and black diamonds "Licorice allsorts" ..... Wow, all this food talk is making me hungry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL Yeah those Honey Jungles are a eally rare new morph for sure,just have to get me some!!!:lol:


----------



## indicus (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a couple pic's that were forwarded to me sometime ago of another from the same local??? (not the other one you were referring to; but you may know of it).....be interesting; if possible; to pair them up....providing they were in fact a pair.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

I am not aware of the specimen you have posted. I would be very interested to get some scalation data from it though.

Cheers Dave


----------



## indicus (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll see what i can find out for you Dave.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 24, 2007)

with all dew respect Dave or Tremain ,
they are not a pure womas ,
but breed them together and ill bet you get some offspring that look even more like bhp, 
ill take a bet on that, LOL


----------



## indicus (Nov 24, 2007)

Personally; i agree with you Roger....so no bets from me


----------



## cement (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats an interesting find. At first I think just woma with a bit more black then usual, i like the ghosty look of its markings and the fade in the head yellow. In short It looks like a mongrel.


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

.



albino said:


> as we are talking about two different species, the term integrade seems ridiculous, hybrid is the only appropriate term, whether natural occurring or bred in captivity. nonetheless, i personally don't view the specimen as a hybrid. i think if the term is used so loosely, it lessens one's credibilty on really important subjects like diamonds.


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

Tremain, I reckon those photo's of that second animal just provide more 'evidence' that we could be looking at intergrades/hybrids.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

Jungle freak
Why do you assume that the specimen that I posted up has BHP influence in it?
Surely not because it shows black pigment?
Going on scale count, size for age, temperament, I have no reason to consider it to be anything other than woma.
As for the specimen Indicus has posted with out examining it, I wouldn't like to comment.

Cheers Dave


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 24, 2007)

They still look like womas to me with a some extra melanin. Surely there is genetic testing is available to be sure either way.


----------



## ad (Nov 24, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Going on scale count, size for age, temperament, I have no reason to consider it to be anything other than woma.
> Cheers Dave



Don't forget the weight of 'evidence' boa is presenting Dave, surely there is credibility in internet forum speculation?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 24, 2007)

Dave ,
to me even the head shape looks influenced by BHP,
the pattern looks like BHP, 
the colour is very poor for a woma , 
it realy does look different to any other woma ive seen ,
also i saw a photo of suspected wild woma cross bhp some time ago, 
and it looked very similar to the one in this thread , 

thats just the way i see it, 


cheers 
Roger


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

I think there are just too many pointers that give it the look of a cross, the pattern on the back is just so striking and as Roger said the head shape just seems more BHP than Woma.
As a matter of interest Dave did it come from anywhere near where the Bumblebee was found ? 
Also going slightly off topic did he do the business this season ?


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 24, 2007)

everybody knows how a hate to get involved in the hybrid debates, but i have these pics sent to me ages ago, don't know whos they are, but they are pics of a suspected woma x bhp, 

hi ash, hows things........:lol::lol:


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 24, 2007)

forgot to add, i'm 99% certain these were wild caught...............


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

I little more 'evidence' I would say, nice looking snakes.


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 24, 2007)

i'm not getting into the fors and against, but why can't it be a cross, look at the diamond x coastals, then there is the talk about tremains blondes being an nature intergrade, even nick stock stated in the jungle thread he feels there could be jungle x coastal natural intergrades around townsville, 

i'm not saying this woma the dave posted is a cross or intergrade, i'm saying why is there a reason that it can't be..........


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

Jungle freak 
We have had numerous womas with near identical body pattern but as I consider them not as nice as the clean banded ones we tend to off load them to Perth pet shops at a reduced price. If I get the time I shall photograph all our remaining specimens to high light their pattern, colour variations. I doubt though I would have enough mega bytes allocated to my account here to post them all up. 

I would obviously be more suspicious if I found BHPs with partially orange head and a lower sub-caudal, ventral count rather than a woma that displays partial areas of black pigment on its head when they are often born with it any way. 
Although this does not 100% prove anything for sure and in some peoples view may be seen as presumptuous on my part, logic tells me that a cross between the two species would show in their scalation counts ( as has all other Australian crosses), therefore I would expect those numbers would likely fall in between the two species somewhere, which this specimen does not. Obviously though, if the original crossing occurred generations ago, and ever since that time offspring were only ever bred back to womas, the specimen I have, may show a scalation count more resembling of that species, woma. This does not automatically mean though, that the coloration e.g. black pigment is as equally, genetically repressed. I think it would be worth sending off samples of scale tissue for a closer look at the mitochondrial DNA, which as an amateur, is clearly out of my league.

Boa
Unfortunately there has still been no result with the Bumblebee BHP which is a real shame. 
The Woma was found several hundred kms from where the BHP was found.
Yellow hue is not that rare in womas around here.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 24, 2007)

ponybug said:


> everybody knows how a hate to get involved in the hybrid debates, but i have these pics sent to me ages ago, don't know whos they are, but they are pics of a suspected woma x bhp,
> 
> hi ash, hows things........:lol::lol:



They're not even of the same snake! 

First one is a bit unusual, it'd be good to have better pictures of it. The second is just a Black-headed, the last is just a Woma with a bit more black than usual.

Some of the 'unusual' snakes in this thread could be hybrids, but it's far more likely that they're just slightly unusual members of their own species.

When we see a Carpet Python with an unusual pattern or extra/less black, we don't say "Argh! Hybrid!", we just say "That one is unusual". If there were no Black-headed Pythons and we saw a Woma with extra black, we'd just say "That one is a bit unusual, it has extra black", but since there happens to be a snake which looks similar, it's easy to prematurely jump straight to the hybrid conclusion. Same thing the other way 'round. If we had a species of python which was black which lived near Darwin, everyone would be screaming about the hypermelanistic Carpet being a hybrid. If we had a species of python which was striped, everyone would be speculating that the striped Carpets were hybrids. With selective breeding, we'll see captive Womas with black heads, which originate from central Australia, well away from Black-headed Pythons. Dave's snake definately has pattern which is reminiscent of a Black-headed Python, which is interesting, but with these species being quite similar, and closely related, it doesn't say anything definitive.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 24, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Jungle freak
> We have had numerous womas with near identical body pattern but as I consider them not as nice as the clean banded ones we tend to off load them to Perth pet shops at a reduced price. If I get the time I shall photograph all our remaining specimens to high light their pattern, colour variations. I doubt though I would have enough mega bytes allocated to my account here to post them all up.
> 
> I would obviously be more suspicious if I found BHPs with partially orange head and a lower sub-caudal, ventral count rather than a woma that displays partial areas of black pigment on its head when they are often born with it any way.
> ...



Mt DNA is inherited clonally, so even if it's a hybrid, a MtDNA test will say it's pure (whatever the mother was).


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

That pic of the aspidites over the glass tank in my view is just a BHP and has nothing to do with a woma.
There are several exmples around of BHPs with partially blackheads but surprise surprise, no orange in the head.

Cheers Dave


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 24, 2007)

thats right, it's 3 different snakes, i'm not even sure they came from the same person, just found them and thought they would suit this thread, all i know is they were labeled woma x bhp, 









Sdaji said:


> They're not even of the same snake!
> 
> First one is a bit unusual, it'd be good to have better pictures of it. The second is just a Black-headed, the last is just a Woma with a bit more black than usual.
> 
> ...


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 24, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> That pic of the aspidites over the glass tank in my view is just a BHP and has nothing to do with a woma.
> There are several exmples around of BHPs with partially blackheads but surprise surprise, no orange in the head.
> 
> Cheers Dave



as i said, i wasn't sure about the pics, what about the 3rd pic dave?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

ponybug
I believe that 3rd pic to be a Pilbara woma.

Cheers Dave


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks dave, 

i don't even know where they came from, at least i'll have a bit of an idea next time,

i still think your woma no matter what it is is nice looking in it's accord,


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah I just wanted it because it was a little different and don't regard as either pretty or anything special.
I tend to get a bit bored with the same old species here. I miss my north Queensland species.


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah that is a shame, I was looking forward to seeing what it would produce and whether it is genetic or not. How much is a gay BHP worth ?



PilbaraPythons said:


> Boa
> Unfortunately there has still been no result with the Bumblebee BHP which is a real shame.
> The Woma was found several hundred kms from where the BHP was found.
> Yellow hue is not that rare in womas around here.
> ...


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

Boa
My worry is that if it doesn't happen soon, it may end up being too old.


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes of course as it is impossible to know for sure how old the animal is, size and condition can only tell you so much.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 24, 2007)

Going on its size I am very confident that it is already on the old side. I don't think its firing blanks just yet though.


----------



## Retic (Nov 24, 2007)

When you say on the old side, what is your guesstimate as to it's age ?


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice little find their Dave, i like it very much.

Simone.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 25, 2007)

Boa 
The bottom line is, that there is no way I could really guess its age with any real accuracy as all I remember about its size, is that it was large compared to the average adult specimen we usually find here.
Knowing that they are a smaller morph than BHPs found from other parts of our great land (including north of the Pilbara W.A), its size in my view logically points to being an aged python. I wish this wasn’t the case though.


----------



## Retic (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah like I said it would only be a guesstimate anyway. It's a shame as it could have had potential assuming it's colouration was genetic. Now I guess it may be just a nice looking display animal.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 25, 2007)

Boa
We haven't given up just yet, That reptile has still been a vigorous copulater and to be fair, even the younger W.A BHPs we had mating, did not yield results.


----------



## Retic (Nov 25, 2007)

Absolutely, I was 40 before I opened my account with 2 at once


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 26, 2007)

looks like a normal woma to me, just with extra melain thats all.
the pick junglefreak posted just looks to me like an unsual bhp, nice but just a bhp from looking at the pick.

Its not the bummble bee thats the problem, its producing enough food for the female wa bhps thats the problem. They have been put on the back burnner the last couple of seasons as ive had too many other projects more important to sink most the food into. I only feed what i breed myself and dont trust getting rats off anyone as ive seen and heard of to many horror stories over the years. This way i know what the rodents have been raised on and how clean they are kept etc.
If Dave had of been back here a year or 2 ago to spread out the load we would of had b/b young this season i recon. Im cutting back on more stuff and will concentraite more on the wa bhps this season.
There wont be any young for sale for a number of years if the trait proves breedable as we will be keeping them all back for breeding.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 26, 2007)

"Cool..... Banana Womas to go with Honey Jungles! Maybe Albino's could be called "Vanilla Carpets"? and black diamonds "Licorice allsorts" ..... Wow, all this food talk is making me hungry!"

PMSL... you made me choke on my lunch shane haha


----------



## Retic (Nov 26, 2007)

I would have thought with how important the Bumblebee was that a few females could have been conditioned each year, you have bred Bredli and Stimsons but not enough food for the mates of a unique snake ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 27, 2007)

hahaha, not that i need to explain myself to you boa, but the wild caught wa bhp females are very fussy things and only feed over the summer, hardly any of my breeders get much food over the summer period, they are fed mainly during autum and winter, pretty much all the food i breed over summer goes to the hatchlings and with a few hundred hatchlings most years thats a lot of mouths to feed.
As soon as the seasons change the female wa bhps stop feeding, so yeah they havnt really been feed enough to breed.
As said too many other just as important projects happening atm.


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't expect or want anyone to explain themselves to me, no need to get defensive. I just thought with it being an important project it might get some kind of priority. 
Thanks for the predictable reply though.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 27, 2007)

hahaha, why ask for an explaination then.???

Not that important, its just a bhp.??
as said ive got other projects just as or more important atm.


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't ask for an explanation, I merely stated that I thought the Bumblebee because of the incredible interest it generated maybe deserved 'special' treatment. It's no big deal.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 27, 2007)

boa said:


> I would have thought with how important the Bumblebee was that a few females could have been conditioned each year, you have bred Bredli and Stimsons but not enough food for the mates of a unique snake ?



Or you could have used the bredli and stimsons as BHP food :lol:


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2007)

Nah, that's coastals isn't it ? :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 27, 2007)

boa said:


> Nah, that's coastals isn't it ? :lol:



Nah some people get upset when you do that lol :lol:


----------



## rockman (Nov 27, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Or you could have used the bredli and stimsons as BHP food :lol:



I thought you might use coastals , very cheap , lots around . May i suggest anyone of the members of the coastal lovers club might be able to help you out with some hybrid stuff .
Cheers



Damn , too slow , suggestion already made .
Make note to type faster .


----------



## Australis (Nov 27, 2007)

rockman said:


> I thought you might use coastals , very cheap , lots around . May i suggest anyone of the members of the coastal lovers club might be able to help you out with some hybrid stuff .
> Cheers
> 
> 
> ...




Who needs the bigger shovel to stir with now hey Rockman?


----------



## rockman (Nov 27, 2007)

Australis said:


> Who needs the bigger shovel to stir with now hey Rockman?



Mate , i have an excavator ! .
Who need's a shovel ? . LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 27, 2007)

You can use my egg beater if you like instead.


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 27, 2007)

hahaha you guys crack me up,


----------

